# "Jarred" food Gifts?



## Ellp (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi all,
So I was reading the thread on frugal Christmas gifts and came up with the idea of "Jarred" food gifts. Stuff like soup and hot chocolate mixes that you can make up, put in a jar, decorate, and give to folks with instructions on how to make the Hot chocolate or the soup.

Only problem? I don't have any recipes! Does anyone have any?
The only one I could find was for Hot Chocolate posted here:
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...=216812&page=7

Anyone else with other recipes?


----------



## Cujobunny (Aug 16, 2006)

I thought about doing this too the other day when I was making tomato sauce:

6 Lbs tomatoes cut up
1/2 cup olive oil
1/4 tsp chili powder
diced onion
minced garlic (I like lots)
pepper
salt
oregano
parsley
however much spice you like

Ummm I think that's it. Throw it all in a pot on low. I cook it for a bit till the tomatoes and onions are soft then mix it up with my hand blender. Simmer for 1 hour (or more). Makes about 10 cups.

You could put it in a nice jar and throw some whole wheat pasta in a little bag and tie it to the jar


----------



## kalisis (Jan 10, 2005)

I just saw some great recipes at hillbilly housewife.

I'm pretty sure it's www.hillbillyhousewife.com. Not completely natural, but still as a nice treat in a pretty jar, probably a good gift.

Oh, also check out your local library. There are usually a ton of 'do-it-yourself' Christmas gift type books with all kinds of recipes. When I was in high school I used to check them out every year. I still use a pumpkin bread recipe I found in one of them all those years ago.


----------



## CathToria (Sep 6, 2003)

Cranberry Hootie Creek Cookies
makes a great gift jar with the following instructions
Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Grease cookie sheet
Beat together 1/2 cup butter, 1 egg, 1 tsp vanilla until fluffy
Add entire jar, mix until well blended.
drop by heaping spoonfuls, bake for 8-10 min
5/8cupwhole wheat flour
1/2cuprolled oats
1/2cupall purpose flour
1/2tspbaking soda
1/3 cupbrown sugar
1/3 cupwhite sugar
1/2cupdried cranberries
1/2cupchips.. Choc, white, cinnamon or a combo
1/2cuppecans


----------



## bu's mama (Mar 25, 2004)

We made a soup one last year...I'll have to try & find the recipe.

Also, I found Christmas in a Jar or something like that at Tuesday Morning. It's a little spiral book by Gooseberry Patch that has a ton of recipes & little cards to photocopy. I think it was $4. Maybe see if your library has something like it...I think they have 8 or 10 of these books.


----------



## CathToria (Sep 6, 2003)

you might have to halve this, or use a huge jar, LOL

Jarred dinner bread for bread machine

Mix in a jar

3cupswhole wheat flour
3 1/2cupsbread flour
1Tblsgluten
1Tblssalt
2Tblspoppy seeds
2Tblsamaranth seeds
2Tblschopped walnuts
2Tblsground flax seeds
or sub 1 cup sunflower seeds for the 4 other seeds
Instructions:
Add:
2 1/2cupswarm water
1Tblsyeast
1/3cupshoney
1Tblscanola/olive oil

mix, knead and rise in bread machine
shape into 2-3 loaves
bake at 350 for 25 min or until done

good dipped in olive oil


----------



## kalisis (Jan 10, 2005)

Just to say, I just made up a couple of the hillbilly housewife coffees today and they are yummy.

I made them sugar free and they're still good.

Definitely powder them in your food processor - makes them much nicer.

I made two huge jars of two different mixes for the price of two of those dinky metal boxes of the mix at the store. I'm so psyched and I still have supplies left over!


----------



## justsducky (Oct 17, 2006)

I found a few in this listing I used last year.

http://www.allfreecrafts.com/giftinajar/index.shtml

Lisa


----------

